# Meteo Cais do Sodré



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2009 às 16:44)

Vimos por este meio anunciar que entrou em testes e por isso vai estar em aberto nos próximos dias o site do do Meteo Cais do Sodré.

O site é : www.meteocaisdosodre.info

O Wunderground é : http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA25

Aceitas ideias / comentários / reclamações / sugestões

Um abraço da Equipa do Meteo Cais do Sodré 

Luis Salvador (LSalvador) e Edgar Casimiro (HotSpot)


----------



## rozzo (22 Jul 2009 às 16:49)

É disto que precisamos, "meteoloucos" com paixão e iniciativa!


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2009 às 16:51)

Parabéns, só mesmo um grande amor à meteorologia explica o investimento e tempo que vocês dedicam agora a mais uma estação. Acho que é um local excelente para termos uma estação online em Lisboa.


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2009 às 16:59)

Parabéns à equipa, por este andar vamos ficar melhor equipados que o próprio IM.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2009 às 21:07)

Parabéns pelo recente projecto. 

Mais uma estação na rede amadora portuguesa.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

lsalvador disse:


> Vimos por este meio anunciar que entrou em testes e por isso vai estar em aberto nos próximos dias o site do do Meteo Cais do Sodré.
> 
> O site é : www.meteocaisdosodre.info
> 
> ...



Parabéns Quantas mais melhor


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2009 às 21:45)

Parabéns pela iniciativa!!! 

Não se esqueçam das fotos!


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jul 2009 às 22:50)

Boas

Bom projecto, parabéns aos 2  

Abraços


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

Os meus parabens por esse projecto


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jul 2009 às 01:14)

Olá... 
Na região de Lisboa, não só se localiza numa área antes em aberto, portanto por definir em termos de registos, como por isso mesmo, complementa a rede de estações amadoras já existente!
Parabéns aos 2 envolvidos na iniciativa! _Sucessos…


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2009 às 03:31)

Parabéns aos dois pela iniciativa


----------



## Madragoa (23 Jul 2009 às 08:46)

Parabens....e fazia falta uma estação na Baixa,de preferencia com dados on line...é que Lisboa,Lisboa centro não há nada como referencia...,há a Portela,e a Gago Coutinho e ficam longe para burro...,e tudo com altitudes perto dos 100 metros,ao nivél do már não existe nada,mais uma vez parabens!!
Que eu estou na mesma freguesia,mas no extremo oposto

Nota há uma serie de Universidades aqui...(pelo menos 4) há volta,vejo nos telhados estações metereologicas profissionais,montadas e a trabalhar,estou farto de andar aqui na nét...e nem um site encontro com valores ,nem nada que as referencie...é assim


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2009 às 09:54)

Excelente iniciativa! Muito obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jul 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia malta em meu nome e em nome do Hotspot agradecemos a todos as vossas palavras.

Venho comunicar que ja começou a sofrer algumas alterações o site, com mais funcionalidades.

Mais algumas serão introduzidas brevemente.

Equipa do Meteo Cais do Sodré


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jul 2009 às 01:35)

eu ainda nem vi a estacao. abracos do Caribe.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 08:41)

Parabéns.
Este site é dos melhores, em termos de condições actuais e a actualização das mesmas, uma vez que é actualizado quase de segundo a segundo...

Pena que não haja destes meteoloucos em Viseu, com idade, material e tempo para fazerem o mesmo.
Faz cá muita falta uma destas maravilhas, frutos deste Fórum.

O fórum MeteoPt.com já ajudou centenas, senão mesmo milhares de meteoloucos nas suas dúvidas desta matéria, e ajudou à criação de vários sites meteorológicos.
Não tarda, teremos uma redenacional de meteoroogia, que era óptimo...

REalmente, se isto assim continuar, o Fórum ainda vira a fonte nacional para este tema, e o IM ainda nos vem pedir as informações.
Só Deus sabe...

Bem, e para terminar esta mensegem, só que dae mais uma vez os parabéns a estes do empreendedores, e pedir desculpa pelo off-topic.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2009 às 16:07)

E agora com webcam online:

http://www.meteocaisdosodre.info/index.php/webcam


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

Agora sim a webcam definitiva instalada. Uma Bosch LTC0455/51






Esta câmara tem como grande vantagem uma excelente visibilidade nocturna.


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 14:48)

Espectáculo!
Qualquer dia até conseguem autorização para colocar relvinha aí no sitio da estação!


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

Um trabalho notável sem dúvida! E uma magnífica vista sobre o Tejo! Que podemos querer mais?


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2009 às 09:35)

A grande vantagem desta webcam...imagens nocturnas

Vista sobre o Tejo, Lua e Júpiter.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2009 às 10:23)

> *Carlos do Carmo - Canoas do Tejo*
> 
> Canoa de vela erguida,
> Que vens do Cais da Ribeira,
> ...




Esta webcam vai fazer as delícias de todos nós em todo o tipo de eventos e não só!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2009 às 16:36)

Um Timelapse do amanhecer do hoje:


E o Radiation Shield "Artesanal" que melhorou substancialmente os valores de temperatura durante o dia. Foi instalado hoje às 15H30.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2009 às 21:19)

E parece estar tudo OK.

Hoje começou "oficialmente" a recolha de dados para histórico.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 21:30)

É, de facto, mais um espectacular avanço na _expansão meteorológica_ em Portugal!

Um grande Bem-haja!


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2009 às 21:55)

Sim, desde que foi colocado o novo abrigo, parecem-me dados bastante fidedignos! 
Siga para histórico! 
Ainda por cima é uma estação interessante, bem engraçado o gráfico de hoje da temperatura, em junção com o da direcção do vento! 
Parabens pelo trabalho!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, desde que foi colocado o novo abrigo, parecem-me dados bastante fidedignos!
> Siga para histórico!
> Ainda por cima é uma estação interessante, bem engraçado o gráfico de hoje da temperatura, em junção com o da direcção do vento!
> Parabens pelo trabalho!



Subscrevo na íntegra.

Por acaso na altura em que a estação foi para as plataformas online sem o abrigo instalado fiquei bastante preocupado e verifiquei que havia notáveis anomalias nas máximas. Seria impossível tirar partido total da estação nessas condições.

Mas após a instalação do radiation shield os dados parecem muito mais acertados e realistas.

Parabéns pelo projecto e votos de boa continuação.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Parabens pelo trabalho 
A Webcam está num local muito bom, pois apresenta uma bela vista


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2009 às 10:41)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, desde que foi colocado o novo abrigo, parecem-me dados bastante fidedignos!
> Siga para histórico!
> Ainda por cima é uma estação interessante, bem engraçado o gráfico de hoje da temperatura, em junção com o da direcção do vento!
> Parabens pelo trabalho!



Realmente aqui os dados são muito interessantes. A mudança de direcção do vento do rio para terra faz a temperatura subir 5ºC em 5 minutos e vice-versa. Está instalada num local muito interessante. Tenho que investigar até que ponto, esta mudança de direcção do vento está directamente relacionada com as marés.



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Subscrevo na íntegra.
> 
> Por acaso na altura em que a estação foi para as plataformas online sem o abrigo instalado fiquei bastante preocupado e verifiquei que havia notáveis anomalias nas máximas.



E achas que somos meninos para deixar a estação nesse estado


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2009 às 12:59)

Acho que não terá muito a ver com isso HotSpot, a influência das marés a existir será mínima.. Acho eu! 
Essas viragens do vento, são basicamente as mesmas que aqui em Oeiras, mas com algum atraso, por estar mais a Este.. 
São essencialmente a brisa de SW na linha de Cascais até Lisboa quando aquece já a meio do dia, e depois a viragem para N/NW com a Nortada ao fim do dia..


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

O MeteoCaisDoSodré já tem certificação máxima do meteoclimatic.

Estrela Dourada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 14:03)

HotSpot disse:


> O MeteoCaisDoSodré já tem certificação máxima do meteoclimatic.
> 
> Estrela Dourada



Por acaso já andava a reparar nisso.

Parabéns pelo progresso, e venha mais um, agora com o MeteoTomar.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Nov 2009 às 18:22)

Pessoal é com muito orgulho que anunciamos que neste momento temos uma *Davis Vantage Pro 6152C*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2009 às 18:54)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal é com muito orgulho que anunciamos que neste momento temos uma *Davis Vantage Pro 6152C*



Parabéns pelo fantástico upgrade. O local já merecia.

Venham daí mais novidades.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2009 às 19:56)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal é com muito orgulho que anunciamos que neste momento temos uma *Davis Vantage Pro 6152C*


----------



## lsalvador (4 Nov 2009 às 16:40)

Finalmente as fotos da Davis


----------



## Kraliv (4 Nov 2009 às 17:49)

Parabéns pela evolução 


Eu também gostava de fazer um upgrade para uma assim (quiçá uma dia) 




Boa sorte com ela!!


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2009 às 18:05)

Bela estação num óptimo local  parabéns


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2009 às 20:59)

muitos parabens


----------



## fsl (5 Nov 2009 às 08:47)

Muitos parabéns.
É muito importante termos uma Estação com informação de qualidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 12:09)

Agora sim, já tenho ideia como ficou a estação 

Porreiro pá


----------



## HotSpot (15 Abr 2011 às 19:48)

O novo site da Estação:

http://meteo.transtejo.pt


----------

